# It's a New Year!



## zuludog (Jan 3, 2022)

I thought I'd let you know my thoughts & plans for 2022, so yes, weight loss, but I suspect I will waffle on as well

A while ago I told you about losing weight with a diet plan based on 'The Fast 800' book and Exante products
I got down to about 83 to 84 kg and stayed there for quite a while, but it's slipped over the past few months
I don't weigh myself all the time, I'm sticking to Monday mornings, so here are my results for the first Monday of 2022

Weight -- 86,9kg naked (don't let me put you off your dinner!) first thing this morning ; My first target is 82kg, and I'd like to get down to 80kg
Blood sugar, first thing = 6,3 I can live with that, but perhaps as my new regime kicks in that will go down a bit
Blood Pressure = 120/60 That's a bit high, into the Pre - High Blood Pressure range, but again I hope that will go down in the near future without increasing my dose of Lisinopril

EXERCISE - I started going to weekly Tai Chi classes at the end of summer. They start again next week after the Christmas break but I also do my own every morning; just in a simple way - warm up then a 2 part Form. When I'm confident with that I'll add more parts - one a month?

I go on a walk round the local area  3 or 4 times a week, just to the park and back along side streets, and gradually extend them, and go out for longer rambles
Yes it's winter but I have loads of hiking gear and warm clothes so I know how to dress up for it. The hard part is not doing it, it's making the effort & decision to do it

Meals & Cooking
I've just checked, I have 17 or 18 cookery books and a big folder full of leaflets on diabetes, weight loss, Mediterranean recipes, plus there is this Website & Forum, and there's always YouTube, yet I almost never look at them. Instead I make something out of my 'ead, as my Mum used to say.
Well that approach seems to have worked passably well, but I've just finished the last of my Christmas food buy, and from now on I'm going to use a proper meal plan & recipes.
That should be easier as I won't have to think, just follow instructions, and that in itself will get me focussed and motivated

So we shall see, and I'll report back


----------



## Sparkylady01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Sounds like you have a good exercise routine going and your blood pressure is very good.  My diabetic nurse told me the normal average BP is 120/80.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 15, 2022)

Sounds good mate, joining you on weight loss & more exercise, been cutting back on food & walking more, average 15,000 steps each day & feel better for it.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 15, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Sounds good mate, joining you on weight loss & more exercise, been cutting back on food & walking more, average 15,000 steps each day & feel better for it.


Yes, but remember that if you go for a walk to lose weight, it's not a good idea to walk to the pub.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 17, 2022)

zuludog said:


> Yes, but remember that if you go for a walk to lose weight, it's not a good idea to walk to the pub.



 Or to Gregg's, pass one on walk most days, smell coming out door is so tempting.

Got on scales before & surprised to see I've  lost 3lbs, did not expect that in a week.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 18, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Sounds good mate, joining you on weight loss & more exercise, been cutting back on food & walking more, average 15,000 steps each day & feel better for it.


Well done you 15,000 a day . Wow


----------



## zuludog (Jan 31, 2022)

Well, we're about a month into the New Year, and how have I been getting on?
Well (again) there's good news and bad news

I started the New Year with good intentions, but after about a week I sort of ran out of motivation  -- I did Tai Chi about once a week instead of every day, with no walks or other exercise; couldn't be bothered to shop/cook/eat very well, I seem to have been living of odds & ends, sandwiches, hence lots of bread, supermarket's ready - to - eat curries, and too many biscuits
And I've hardly touched any of my hobbies, I seem to have spent a lot of time just sitting around, though I have read a couple of books

But as the (more or less) first Monday of Feb approached I gave myself a talking to, did some proper shopping  on Friday and ate sensibly over the weekend; and did Tai Chi this morning.
It's nice & sunny here, so I'll have an early dinner then go for a walk; hopefully I'm back on track now

But the good news is this morning's results -
86,2kg
BG = 7,7
BP = 133 / 63

Considering the amount of junk I've been eating I'm quite pleased with those, especially that my weight has gone down slightly. Although it's probably just natural variation, at least it's stayed steady and not gone up

Let's hope I can carry on the good work


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 31, 2022)

Well done you for sitting back taking more and keep going . Your not too bad with those stats I envy you especially your weight. So you are doing better than I .


----------

